# Oh Dro!



## AllThumbs (Jan 26, 2008)

I hacked a couple $20.00 calipers to make some DRO's for my 8X14 lathe. The z axis is longer than the 6" caliper so it's on magnets and I can move it around a bit. First photo shows x axis, second shows both.

Ugly and a shameful misuse of a precision tool but it makes my life easier and they are cheap so... The one on the Z axis is always used, the x axis is not as useful as I can use the dials on the wheels but saves some mental math once in a while.


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 26, 2008)

That'll work. That tailstock cries out for one too. I've been salivating since I saw Cedge's:






Measuring that depth has been a nuisance. Most people add the dial indicators, but I like this solution better.

Best,

BW


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 26, 2008)

My smithy could use a DRO like that. As it is its less than optimal.


----------



## AllThumbs (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm likeing that tail stock dro....


----------



## shred (Jan 26, 2008)

I like the magnet idea for short calipers. For the tailstock-- I've been using the toolpost as stop a-la Frank Ford, but those setups would be a lot better.


----------



## rake60 (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh Now I HAVE to do the tailstock deal!

I have at least 3 steam chests in my "recycle" box that were drilled through
when the drilling process should have left a .030 wall on the end. :-\

Rick


----------



## Cedge (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys... I've admired a lot of other setups, thinking mine was at best a somewhat amateur attempt. Truth being told, I couldn't figure out a better way to mount the darned things...LOL The tail stock DRO has definitely proven to be well worth the cost of the Harbor freight caliper. I do suggest the large readout version if you're going to do one. Much easier to read. 

I'm looking at doing a redesign on the long scale setup. I'm going to try to mount it to on the opposite side of the saddle from it's present mount. Where it's located now is exactly where all the swarf debris falls and it makes it hard to keep the cable to the DRO display from being rubbed by the chuck when working in close. The 5 inch chuck works great, but it does cut down on the space in that area.

Steve


----------



## shred (Jan 31, 2008)

I was poking around in the shop yesterday (not enough time to do engine bits) looking at thoughts on the tailstock-caliper-dro idea when I discovered that a regular cheep digital caliper and a couple magnets sticking one caliper jaw to the chuck and one to the tailstock works surprisingly well. I'm still going to do a permanent one, but it's something to try in the mean time (unless you have a huge tailstock, a 4" caliper is much easier to do this with)


----------

